# STREETLOW MAGAZINE Salinas, Ca. Car Show March 10th, 2013



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Streetlow Magazine presents the First show of the year in Salinas California at the Sports Complex Sunday March 10th 2013. come check out the baddest lowriders, trucks , bombs. euro, Imports, Motorcycles, bikes, pedal cars and the hottest bikini contest in the central coast. Performing live on stage Too Short, San Quinn, Rappin 4 Tay, Mic Quinn, Ambition, Lil Raider, ATNT, and much more to be announce. There will be cash prize money along with a classic Derby Jacket to Best Lowrider car, Best Bomb , Best Bomb truck, Best Bike, Best Euro or Import car, Best Truck or SUV. Specialty awards and and this year winners will be featured in Streetlow Magazine. And the car hop that keeps the people on their feet. DJ Rick Lee will be mixing and Big Mike from UGMX will be hosting our event. And we cant forget the sexy Streetlow ladies that will be walking around greeting you all. Sunday March 10th 2013 at the Salinas Sports Complex 1034 N. Main St. Salinas, Ca for more info on show call 408-210-4040 or 408-920-0997


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLEPUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
TWO MAKE A CLASS
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Going to be another good one!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> Going to be another good one!!!


TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders car club / bike club will be sopporting this show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ 
6. AZTECAS
7. NEW FRIENDS​


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: "Jimmy's Low Low Production" will be in the house filming the Car Show 

_*TTT


*_


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

[h=5]JUST A HEADS UP WHEN YOU DRIVE YOUR RIDE TO THE SHOW EARLY IN THE MORNING DONT GAS HOP BECAUSE SALINAS PD GETS SOMEONE EVERYTIME[/h]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

The STREETLOW MAGAZINE Car Show March 10th Salinas, Ca. Sports Complex (with a rain date of 17th) is about 2 weeks away! 



*I will be shooting a lot of video at Salinas and have a couple ppl helping. If you want to contribute to are video crew hit me up.

I also will have pre-sale TICKETS for the show at $20 each so hit me up before then. I'M IN SAN JOSE

$25 tickets at the door kids 8 and under free with adult.

FOR TICKETS IN THE SALINAS AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For info on pre sale tickets $20 For Sunday March 10th show in Salinas go to "Tickle me Pink" @ 831-998-7778 or 

Exclusive Ink @ 831-262-5896

if you are in Watsonville go to Gilbert Detail @ 831-840-9119 

there are tickets to be sold cheaper at these places we will have enough at the door but these are for $5 off.*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/135107263320081/ the link for the fb invite


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ 
6. AZTECAS
7. NEW FRIENDS
8. IMPALAS
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS
11.KINGS OF LUXURY
12.NOKTURNAL
13.PURO ORGULLO
14.SWIFT​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

PRE REG DUE BY Friday March 8th


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

MAN I REMEMBER BACK IN 06 THE STREETLOW PAYOUTS WERE 300. ITS 2013 7 YEARS LATER TIME TO UP THE PAYOUTS, FUEL IS OVER $4 A GALLON JUST TO GET TO A SHOW.


NEWSTYLEKING said:


> *HOPRULES & PAYOUT
> 
> *SINGLEPUMP:
> FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

H0PSH0P said:


>


[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

will there be a pre-reg line? what time do the doors open to move in?
Thanks


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea.... What time is move in???? Don't wanna be there too early nor wait in line for hours like some other shows


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

COMING FROM FLORIDA TO SALINAS ON SUNDAY


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Here is the info for the rooms if your coming the *night before the show.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*For Walk-ins the Doors open at 12pm the car hop will start about 1pm and Bikini Contest will be after Too Short performs at the end of the show. Show ends at 5pm.*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Just drop of our pre regs watsonville riders cc in da house . Eyya


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ 
6. AZTECAS
7. NEW FRIENDS
8. IMPALAS
9. VIP
10.VALLEY CRUISERS
11.KINGS OF LUXURY
12.NOKTURNAL
13.PURO ORGULLO
14.SWIFT
15.FEARLESS​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

I just passed by the office u said on 1st. To drop off pre reg forms nobody there. Where else can I turn in today is last day right.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

408 certified said:


> I just passed by the office u said on 1st. To drop off pre reg forms nobody there. Where else can I turn in today is last day right.


 ILL BE AT THE DOG LATER.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Right on bro


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Who ever traveling up the 152 (pacheco pass) from the centreal valley, be a lil careful. Its pretty windy.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Any body know what time the move in time starts? We are on our way there right now


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Good luck to all driving down there


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics this morning i took


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill's Trucka


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT for Streetlow Magazine! I wish I could make this but I'm on call this weekend. Hope u have a great show!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt pics later. THANK YOU FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, I had to miss it.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

That was deff a bad 1


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 618070


:thumbsup: congrats Alex!!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

CONGRATS SKANLESS CAR CLUB


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Streetlow Magazine, Salinas CA 3/10
> 
> here's some pics i took at the show....of course, Ladies first
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

SKANLESS CAR CLUB CONGRATS
















































2nd place 60s full custom


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Damm it just got home to SACRA 4hr drive in the homies lo lo 
Good Show HOMIES 
FAMILY FIRST had a GOOD TIME
:thumbsup:
We fix pics wen get on comp


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Who won derby n cash prizes?


----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

G's 48 from family first took best of show bomb , cash , and derby :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners! Great show....


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

chev48 said:


> G's 48 from family first took best of show bomb , cash , and derby :worship: :thumbsup:


Alex? Thats koo.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THE LINE AT 530AM


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 618063



Wow! sexiest one in a minute!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 618070


Congrads Alex.. a good Homie right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SJ RIDER said:


> Who won derby n cash prizes?


Rob from LUXURIOUS took best car, 300 and the derby gift certificate


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

chev48 said:


> G's 48 from family first took best of show bomb , cash , and derby :worship: :thumbsup:


WHAT UP ALEX CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE WIN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ALEX *" SAN JO FAMILY FIRST " *WITH *" G'S 48 " *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ALEX *" SAN JO FAMILY FIRST " *WITH *" G'S 48 " 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ALEX *" SAN JO FAMILY FIRST " *WITH " *G'S 48*" WITH *BEST OF SHOW **BOMB ,300 CASH PRIZE & DERBY CERT*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ALEX *" SAN JO FAMILY FIRST " *WITH *" G'S 48 " 
*







HAD TO REPOST HOMIE .. HELLA NICE PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RAYMOND , ALEX HIS SON , & G ..* SACRA & SAN JO FAMILY FIRST CCBC*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

G FROM *" SACRA FAMILY FIRST "
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

G *" SACRA " *AND ALEX *" SAN JO " *WITH THERE 1ST PLACE WIN'S :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*"*__*JLLP*__*"*_ will be posting more pics soon..


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*"Title Winner 79"*


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

TTT for salinas Streetlow!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

More photos







































































By "JLLP"


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Rob from LUXURIOUS took best car, 300 and the derby gift certificate


*On behalf of Luxurious Car Club thanks for a great time. Roberto took 1st in 60's Convertible-Best Chrome Under Carriage and Best of Show.
*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

want to say thanks to Rambo from Impalas CC for feeding us good looking out bro. your a down ass brother much luv & respect to the Impalas car club :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want to say thx to STREETLOW for another great show it was great seeing all the homies and make some new friends. Hope everyone made it home safe and you know I will be at the next STREETLOW show 



Also congrats to all the winners 

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

miralo muy chingon " El Lil Cochino" always good seeing the Carbajal family


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Big thank from chevitos car club always a good times with streetlow


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chev48 said:


> want to say thanks to Rambo from Impalas CC for feeding us good looking out bro. your a down ass brother much luv & respect to the Impalas car club :thumbsup:


that shrimp cocktail was off da hook


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out a video by "JLLP"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

knightbandit88 said:


> Check out a video by "JLLP"



:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*New video by "JLLP"
*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

More videos of the Car Show in Salinas..Check it out..Filmed/Edited by "JLLP"







Share/Sub


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Another video by "JLLP"


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Very Nice


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

